# My creepy nurse costume while working in a pro haunt



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I had the awesome opportunity last year to work in a haunt called The Devils Attic. One of the actors was getting married that weekend and they needed a fill in. I did it for 3 straight nights and it was the funnest experience ever. I had grown men crying and screaming like little girls....Thought I would show the pic


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

oooh, you look so creepy!! Nice!!


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

Ohhh that's fabulous! You look great.


----------



## Hallowdean (May 16, 2012)

It looks awesome and it's so good to hear you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks excellent, ELH, and sounds like a fun experience. I would love to work in one. Last year, a 'monster' who attempted to scare me at Cedar Point failed; when I got in their face and growled back, _they_ were the one who backed down Another thing that I will do is, if I'm on a hayride and there is nothing happening, often near the end, I'll yell and startle quite a few people; try it sometime


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Great costume and makeup! Nice and scarey as well!

TC


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Paging Nurse Erin, paging Nurse Erin....OMG you looked great!


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

This was my nurse from Last year (2011) Had a syringe in my chest you can't tell from the pics. Did all the make up myself. Just learning. Thinking about maybe adding a zipper to the face this year if I have time. 

Awesome job on yours!


----------



## Bro13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Seriously creepy! Nice job!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! Very creepy!


----------

